# Do I breed this doe with underbite?



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Looking for some opinions here! I have a wonderful super friendly 2 year old doe, who is just a gem. I have debating on breeding her as she has quite the under bite, and not sure if she will have problems in the future? (any advice on that would be great too).
I would be breeding her only for pet pygmy's, and always have demand for kids. 

I'm fence sitting on this!! Would you breed or not? Just not sure if it matters if her kids got this trait, does it matter for pets?

Take a guess which one she is here!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

A close up picture of her face from front and side would help. Many goats have a mild over/under shot jaw, but if it's really bad they may develop trouble eating as they get older.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would breed. But I also look at things like a business. It cost money to feed her there for she must bring something in to help.
Now for the problem, my Mule has a under bite, not a big one but she does and she has never thrown a kid with one. A friend of mine has her daughter and I warned her about mamma and no issues with the kids yet either. 
But since not everyone sees things like I do lol lets sit back and think about your options. Yes someone might be very happy having a pet without a perfect bite, but what happens if you find that no one wants it? It kinda comes down to two options after that, keep or sell for butcher, could you do either of them? For mule it wasn't a big deal because I breed for meat goats, but again I understand some people can't do that


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It would depend on how pronounced the under bite was...a pic would help : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, need to see a pic of it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It looks pretty serious to me. Looks like a deformity. I personally would not breed her. Sell or keep her as a pet. That's not something you'd want to pass on.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

All 3 of those cuties appear to have a mild case. I would breed to a buck with a good mouth structure and see what you get.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

A poor bite can cause digestive issues as the goat get older. They cannot properly chew their food, so it doesn't digest properly and the goats can't get their full nutrition from what they eat. The teeth will wear unevenly and can cut up the inside of their mouth, causing them a lot of pain.

Why breed to keep potentially serious traits passing from generation to generation?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

all three are adorable...I bet they keep you on your toes
Now what I see is out of the three ..the one in question also looks thinner...which could be just the pic or she struggles eating correctly...the picture does make all three look to have a underbite but I cant tell the severity...The one in question does seem to be worse, I would say the lighter one is next ....the tan with black back doesnt seem too bad..


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

The last picture is a bad shot - but she was thin at that time and wormed her that day, she is nice and filled out on her top line, but not too plump. Unlike Spike here who has been round since the day he was born lol

Yes, they are a handful I'm up to 13 of these buggers in all sorts of colours. This year I am really refining my supplements and feedings, can't believe how much I learn on this site, and how much more detailed the info is compared to my vet and other farm friends.

Thanks for everyone's support!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I would not. There are many goats without this issue. Why risk passing it on? We should breed for the healthiest we can. 

I can't tell how severe it is either though. Mild may not be an issue. But I'd see if she thrives herself first. If she's not an easy keeper because of poor ability to eat or poor parasite resistance I'd say nope.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

One of my sheep has a mild underbite but all her lambs have been just fine. If it's not a severe case, I would probly breed her and see what you get. If kids have underbite too, you'll know not to do it again.


----------

